# New Low Profile



## JBooth (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a new low profile bait caster and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations. Please let me know!


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 8, 2011)

What sort of budget have you got?


----------



## JBooth (Nov 8, 2011)

Trying to keep it under 225.


----------



## LonLB (Nov 8, 2011)

Can not go wrong with a Revo S, or Citica. Or even BPS Pro Qualifier.

All good reels right around 100bucks. The Revo, and Citica will give you an idea what their better reels are like.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Nov 8, 2011)

Shimano Curado, I love all mine!


----------



## 00 mod (Nov 8, 2011)

Curado for sure!!

Jeff


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 8, 2011)

The BPS Johnny Morris reels are great.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 8, 2011)

muskiemike12 said:


> Shimano Curado, I love all mine!



+1


----------



## BassGeek54 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Baitcaster..I just got a new Johnny Morris reel for about $80 now I am looking for a good rod for it. 

As to the original thread...I have a Quantum PT Smoke that i got for around $180 and I have a BPS Pro Qualifier -- both of those are really nice to use.


----------



## JBooth (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all your input. I have a curado and agree completely that it is a great reel. I think I am going to go with the Abu Garcia Revo SX, unless someone has an opposition. I was also wondering what a good rod would be for this reel (<150). Any help would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## fender66 (Nov 8, 2011)

> I was also wondering what a good rod would be for this reel (<150)



Look at the Abu rods. They are designed to go together. The Verdict, Veritas or Vendetta all have worked well for me.....I'm a Abu STX reel guy myself.....but I also use the curados just as much.


----------



## JBooth (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks! I have the Veritas and Vendetta and was wondering how the Verdict is. It seems like the others are a little stiff making them hard to cast far with. Is the Verdict the same way?


----------



## fender66 (Nov 8, 2011)

With my Abu rods, and others...I tend to lean towards the Medium and Medium Heavy actions and I like the 7 ft. rods better than the 6'6". Some rod makers seem to be heavy on the action sides of their ratings...Abu might be one of them....but I haven't ever really had a "good/great" rod to compare it to.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Buy a St. Croix Rod. The Premier Series are great rods for the money. I have over a dozen of these and have yet to break one in 15 years. Best part is they are made in Park Falls, WI.

BTW... I was at Cabela's last night and they are selling the Curado for $139


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 9, 2011)

The Abu rods are great value. I also like the Quantum KVD Signature rods.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 9, 2011)

BassGeek54 said:


> Hey Baitcaster..I just got a new Johnny Morris reel for about $80 now I am looking for a good rod for it.
> 
> As to the original thread...I have a Quantum PT Smoke that i got for around $180 and I have a BPS Pro Qualifier -- both of those are really nice to use.



That's a great price for that reel. I have 3 of them and am buying one for my son for Christmas. They are made by Pfleuger.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 9, 2011)

I never thought I'd say this... but I'm starting my switch over to the new Quantum EXO reels. There are so many fine tune adjustments you can do with it, and I've used it for nearly every application (and I really like it because it comes in 3 different gear ratios, meaning I can use it for everything). I like using the same reel for all my rods because they all feel the same in my hand, and I don't have to adjust to each reels particular nuances.

I posted a link a while back with some discounts, and with 20% off, you can get this one from SFVU for around $200 (it's regular $250).


----------



## JBooth (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks guys! I will post a picture when I get it. I appreciate all of the input.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Nov 20, 2011)

I have two Shimano Citicas and I love them. I am sure the Curado is better, but it was more than I could afford.


----------

